# Plano Guide Series Waterproof Boxes



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey ya'll, 

Just finished a review for Plano's Guide Series Waterproof Boxes. They're definitely something useful to carry inside your kayak if you want to keep certain things dry and are tired of putting stuff into ZipLocks. 










You can check out the full review here: Gear Review: Plano Guide Series Waterproof Boxes

Till next time, 

Fish on


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Good read man! Informative and to the point!

Alex


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

Great review, I have been looking for a new waterproof box. I may have just found a winner :thumbsup:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY a nice review. I have one, not sure what size and it seems all but bullet proof.

Jim


----------

